# Maximising Your Job Prospects in Spain.



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought that this may be a useful topic for debate, given the current economic climate. I´m pretty sure that most serious-minded people who are thinking of moving here, or already have done so, and plan on (and/or need) to find employment have considered this issue, but the reality of the situation once here (unless there´s anyone fortunate enough to have employment lined up to come to!!) is likely to be quite different. 

It would be useful for many people to learn from the experience of others ie: doing preliminary research before moving to Spain; experiences of qualified and unqualified jobseekers; how to look for work once here; how best to "enchufar" (ie: network, make contacts); the whole big off-putting issue of "las oposiciones" for prospective public sector workers, etc, etc. I´m sure folks can come up with lots of other issues which it would maybe be a good idea to consolidate into a broad topic that covers all people in this situation.

I was inspired to post this after reading the interesting comments about teaching English in Spain. Quite rightly, one expects oneself or one´s kids to be taught by someone qualified and competent. My own experience is as an experienced registered mental health nurse and specialist in dementia care with, currently, few prospects of finding work in my profession in the Granada area - but staying optimistic nethertheless!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AlfacarPeter said:


> I thought that this may be a useful topic for debate, given the current economic climate. I´m pretty sure that most serious-minded people who are thinking of moving here, or already have done so, and plan on (and/or need) to find employment have considered this issue, but the reality of the situation once here (unless there´s anyone fortunate enough to have employment lined up to come to!!) is likely to be quite different.
> 
> I was inspired to post this after reading the interesting comments about teaching English in Spain. Quite rightly, one expects oneself or one´s kids to be taught by someone qualified and competent. My own experience is as an experienced registered mental health nurse and specialist in dementia care with, currently, few prospects of finding work in my profession in the Granada area - but staying optimistic nethertheless!


Totally agree about your comments about being qualified and professional and I think that may be a major stumbling block for many hopeful job seekers. Those who are qualified may find that their qualifications are not recognised here. It doesn't matter if the general standard in the UK for (floorlayers, nurses, engineers, or pizza makers) is higher than Spain - if it's not recognised then it's not worth anything. Remember that many qualifications are not recognised 'cos everything's different here. Electrical installation, legal stuff, building regulations, medical treatments all vary. So one of the first things would be to see if you have any qualifications, are they recognized. 
Then there are those who have no qualifications and say "I'll do anything!" Meaning they'll do anything relying on a very small part of the population - those who speak English as they, 9 times out of 10 can't speak Spanish. You can't do "anything" if you can't speak the lingo. (mrypg9 brought this up on another recent thread I think)
Which brings me to the next point, you have to learn the language sooner or later, or at least some of it, enough to be able to live and work if needed. You will probably find it impossible to learn enough Spanish in the UK to be able to work in a Spanish environment. It's normal! It takes years to learn a language, not 6 months intensive, or 6 months of living- in -Spain- and -picking -up- the language. You may pick up enough to go shopping and have a chat in a bar, but to become proficient you need years and even then you might not get there.
People need to be aware of that before they come.


----------



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

That´s very true re: the language issue. I think that anybody serious about living and working in Spain must seriously apply themselves to learning; let alone everything else, to not do so is something of a discourtesy to the Spanish people. There aren´t many people who can pick up a language like the proverbial duck learning to swim and for the rest of us it can take a long, long time because the more you think you know, the more there is to learn. It has to be a committed multi-faceted approach of courses, conversation, reading, listening, home study - anyone who has the illusion that they´ll pick up any language in no time then be able to walk into a job needs to think again.

Also, there´s nothing to be gained for criticizing the Spanish system. Even though I and most of my Spanish friends think that the system is top-heavy with beaurocracy, that´s the way it is and if UK qualifications aren´t recognised here or you would have to sit the oposiciones, etc, there´s no point complaining about it. Which kind of brings me on to another point - maybe a "lateral" way of thinking about work is an option, for example, combining one or more small part-time jobs (however few hours that might be), and utilising other skills to supplement your income, ie. crafts, cooking, writing, making jam, farming, dog-walking, hairdressing, whatever (!), etc, etc. I´m sure there are creative people in Spain who´ve tried a less conventional approach and might have some useful advice to share - let´s hear from you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What bothers me of late is that there is high unemployment amongst the Spanish, their SS isnt anywhere near as "generous" as it is in the UK, so it seems a little unfair of British to come over and take jobs that Spanish should have!

We also need to remember that Spain isnt a British colony and it has its own language, rules and work ethics

All that said, there are one or two jobs around as Peter has said, a couple of part time jobs maybe just about enough to scrape by, but they are not easy to find (and getting more difficult by the day) and alot of it is who you know, not what!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> What bothers me of late is that there is high unemployment amongst the Spanish, their SS isnt anywhere near as "generous" as it is in the UK, so it seems a little unfair of British to come over and take jobs that Spanish should have!
> 
> We also need to remember that Spain isnt a British colony and it has its own language, rules and work ethics
> 
> ...


Yes,
yes
and
yes!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hmmm,

Try getting a builder, carpenter, plumber, or electrician here, then when you have found one, try getting him to start, better still finish!

Also I get asked frequently if I do private classes in English.

Maybe it is just here, way out south west,

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Try getting a builder, carpenter, plumber, or electrician here, then when you have found one, try getting him to start, better still finish!
> 
> ...


Maybe some of hours should move to your area - it seems our biggest trouble is that there are a lot of polish electricians, builders, carpenters........ etc, who will work all the hours god sends for peanuts. RThey'd be at your house and working, before you'd put the phone down - and they'd not stop til they'd finished!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm prompted to repost something I wrote on another thread recently, as it is more relevant here:

A lot of expats are trying to earn money from other expats, who prefer to employ them because they speak the same language. This can work if you have a useful skill that is hard to find, and are in an area with lots of Brits. But because the Brits are tightening their belts now, it needs to be something people need, like repairing boilers or maintaining swimming pools, rather than a luxury service. 

And of course you have to be very, very good at it because you will get most of your business via word of mouth and if you screw up on one job, that will be the end of it. You may also meet hostility from other expat suppliers who were here before you if you start poaching their customers.​
I don't wholly agree with the idea that Spanish jobs should be protected for Spanish nationals, because the whole point of the EU (which I support) is free movement of labour. However, anyone from outside Spain looking for work here must be equally qualified to do the job as a Spanish citizen, and if that means being fluent in Spanish, or being _au fait_ with Spanish plumbing techniques, so be it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Maybe some of hours should move to your area - it seems our biggest trouble is that there are a lot of polish electricians, builders, carpenters........ etc, who will work all the hours god sends for peanuts. RThey'd be at your house and working, before you'd put the phone down - and they'd not stop til they'd finished!!
> 
> Jo xxx


We have lots of local Spanish electricians, builders and carpenters in the village and the same thing applies!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm prompted to repost something I wrote on another thread recently, as it is more relevant here:
> 
> A lot of expats are trying to earn money from other expats, who prefer to employ them because they speak the same language. This can work if you have a useful skill that is hard to find, and are in an area with lots of Brits. But because the Brits are tightening their belts now, it needs to be something people need, like repairing boilers or maintaining swimming pools, rather than a luxury service.
> 
> ...



I dont know about your area, but certainly in mine, many British people now have a built in mistrust of British tradesmen, who charge far too much and half of them havent a clue what they're doing! I certainly wouldnt ever use a british tradesman, I've been burnt too many times!

And no, the EU is supposed to allow folk to trade freely with the movement of labour, but thats cold comfort to a spanish chap who has no work and cant move to another area, when a Brit or polish comes along and takes his work away! The British in the UK dont like it when EU citizens take their jobs either!!! I think in times of crisis, it should be thought about!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I dont know about your area, but certainly in mine, many British people now have a built in mistrust of British tradesmen, who charge far too much and half of them havent a clue what they're doing! I certainly wouldnt ever use a british tradesman, I've been burnt too many times!
> 
> And no, the EU is supposed to allow folk to trade freely with the movement of labour, but thats cold comfort to a spanish chap who has no work and cant move to another area, when a Brit or polish comes along and takes his work away! The British in the UK dont like it when EU citizens take their jobs either!!! I think in times of crisis, it should be thought about!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yup, we've only used British tradesmen twice and both times it was a disaster. Never again.

You have to remember that lots of Spanish people are going away to work in other EU countries too, so it works both ways. It's tough being out of a job wherever you are.


----------

